# I praised and cherrish Portuguese Polyphony part 2



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Some people claim portugal had only minor player , no key figure classical composer in renaissance, let me remind you Portugal is a small country back than it was even more obvious.

But Portugal gave us the blessing of the genieous of Manuel Cardoso, the sweet and relaxing requiem of Pedro Escobar, a man called Duarte Lobo.

These 3 classical composer alone prove and saved Portugal polyphony among the pantheon of thee great classical composer of renaissance.

What about the wonderfull Missa of Maghalaes aren't they something hey.. now bow in shame and feel cheap if you bash Portugal has minor key players of renaissance.


:tiphat:


----------

